# north american rockwell fx



## johnbr (Dec 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 14, 2018)

This the loser to the f-15
Flightline Friday re-post: The “almost” F-15


----------



## johnbr (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 14, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 14, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## soulezoo (Dec 17, 2018)

Nice.
I see styling cues from several other aircraft there. Most notably the B-1 for the intakes (which came later of course)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2018)

I had not heard of this one before. Reminds me of the Eurofighter Typhoon .

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

